# LensTip review of the 50 f/1.8 STM



## ahsanford (Jul 12, 2015)

FYI on LensTip's review of the 5- f/1.8, which dropped yesterday:
http://www.lenstip.com/index.php?test=obiektywu&test_ob=444

For the sharpness nuts, here you go:

Old: http://www.lenstip.com/424.4-Lens_review-Canon_EF_50_mm_f_1.8_II_Image_resolution.html

New: http://www.lenstip.com/444.4-Lens_review-Canon_EF_50_mm_f_1.8_STM_Image_resolution.html

I toyed with making an animated gif of the two charts for a quick reference, but just toggling back and forth between two browser tabs should do you.

Looks like center sharpness is unchanged through the aperture range, but corner sharpness gets a nice bump through most of the business end (f/1.8 - f/8) of this lens. Nice work, Canon. 

- A


----------

